
Stained (2007) [video] - d0mine
http://vimeo.com/2502546
======
d0mine
For those who read comments first:

 _Stained" is a combined audio and visual live coding performance. Along with
the programming code itself, the work's primary visual content is a
photograph, taken by the author, of a stained glass panel in Bath Abbey
Somerset UK. A brass choir is used to present an increasingly aggressive chant
reflecting and effecting the stained image.

Live Coding in Impromptu_ </quote>

<http://impromptu.moso.com.au/index.html>

~~~
slackenerny
Very nice showcase of a VJing and music composition framework in Scheme.

Also depressing to watch traditional fragmentation that Scheme and Lisp brings
to this area.

